# moving to Abu Dhabi



## zooey21 (Jan 17, 2017)

hi, I'm looking at moving over to Abu Dhabi for a job I have been offered, I'm having trouble finding where to live and if there are compounds i should be looking at etc. also what is the expected amount of rent I should be paying? I've seen some advertise yearly and some monthly! I have so many questions so any help is appreciated!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
Your questions are too vague.
How many of you are coming, where will you be working, how much do you want to spend on rent, what type of property - flat, villa, how many bedrooms etc. Etc.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## zooey21 (Jan 17, 2017)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Welcome to the forum.
> Your questions are too vague.
> How many of you are coming, where will you be working, how much do you want to spend on rent, what type of property - flat, villa, how many bedrooms etc. Etc.
> ...



Hi Steve, I have been approached by a company called Ammroc, they have told me it will be at the international airport but I'am aware this could change to suit there needs as they have many other locations around Abu Dhabi.
I will be moving out with my wife and child so 2-3 beds would be desired, a colleague has told me to get in a compound but don't know how to find them or what it really means when searching for places.
I would prefer a villa rent depending. I think my budget ideally would be up to 15000AED/ month.

any info and help is appreciated.
Thanks
Kris


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi Kris
There is a huge thread on Ammroc here in the Abu Dhabi section.
Properfinder.ae website has a good search facility for properties in Abu Dhabi - including a map of each area location.
Popular compounds within 30 minutes of the airport include Al Forsan village (brand new villas), Mangrove village, Seashore villas, Raha gardens, Golf gardens, Al Reef villas and Sas al nakheel village.
Cheers
Steve


----------

